
Amazon WorkMail - jaboutboul
https://aws.amazon.com/workmail/
======
nikolay
Unfortunately, it's incompatible with Outlook 2016 on Mac.

~~~
Lunatic666
From the FAQs:

Q: Can I use Amazon WorkMail with Microsoft Outlook on Mac OS X?

Yes. Amazon WorkMail offers native support for Microsoft Outlook 2011 on Mac
OS X. Support for Microsoft Outlook 2016 will be available soon.

However they don't say how soon...

~~~
nikolay
They are just supporting an obsolete version of Exchange, so, I won't
downgrade my Outlook just to use WorkMail - Office 365 looks like a better
option for now.

